# FYI: BMW Battery Info E39, E46, E53, E60, E85, E90, E91



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Guys,

Most of you know that replacement BMW batteries in the US were made by Douglas Battery of Winston-Salem, NC. They sold their battery division to East Penn manufacturing co. over a year ago.

East Penn now makes the replacement batteries, and they also offer them under their Deka brand name.

http://www.eastpenn-deka.com

Most modern BMW's use the DIN H7 battery size (E39, E46, E53, E60, E85, E90, E91), part number 61 21 8 381 749.

This is equivalent to Deka battery, part no 694RMF.

Specs:
CCA @ 0F - 650
Res Cap - 133
20 A.H Rate - 80
Sugg. Warr. - 70
Weight - 45
Length - 315mm
Width - 175mm
Height - 194


----------

